# Wild Isopods or Purchased Isopods?



## Elyse (May 29, 2014)

Hello T people =) 

What are your thoughts on adding _wild _isopods to a T enclosure or roach colony etc? 

Is it too risky to bring in wild critters?


----------



## Beary Strange (May 29, 2014)

A wild myriapod could have come in to contact with all manner of things that would be harmful to your T. You wouldn't feed wild insects for this same reason and isos do get munched from time to time. Isopods don't cost enough in my opinion to be worth that risk.


----------



## awiec (May 29, 2014)

You can use springtail's as well, you can buy a little colony of them for cheap online or buy them off a dart frog dealer like I did. They are pretty good at cleaning things up, my colony can take out 2 dead crickets in a week and that can reduce the chance of mold/mite infestations. They pose no harm to your T and do well in cages that are kept moist (which are the ones that have mold issues).


----------



## Anonymity82 (May 29, 2014)

Belle Fury said:


> A wild myriapod could have come in to contact with all manner of things that would be harmful to your T. You wouldn't feed wild insects for this same reason and isos do get munched from time to time. Isopods don't cost enough in my opinion to be worth that risk.


And what are these things? Besides pesticides of course.


----------



## Elyse (May 29, 2014)

That's what I thought, thanks Belle and Awiec, I'll buy the isopods alongside the springtails if I can find an online seller that sells both and delivers to Canada =)


----------



## awiec (May 29, 2014)

Elyse said:


> That's what I thought, thanks Belle and Awiec, I'll buy the isopods alongside the springtails if I can find an online seller that sells both and delivers to Canada =)


Try looking for pseudo-scorpions too, they take out mites and organic matter as well if you can't get springtails.



njnolan1 said:


> And what are these things? Besides pesticides of course.


mold spores, viruses and possibly they can have parasitic mites hitch hiking along.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anonymity82 (May 29, 2014)

awiec said:


> Try looking for pseudo-scorpions too, they take out mites and organic matter as well if you can't get springtails.
> 
> 
> 
> mold spores, viruses and possibly they can have parasitic mites hitch hiking along.


I was talking to a somewhat popular online (website) dealer about their take on wild caught isopods and what he said changed my mind on these matters. Makes a ton of sense. I used to worry about the same stuff. 

Without going into details, Elyse, I wouldn't worry about any of the above and just catch your own isopods. If you're interested I'll tell you who talked me into wild caught and maybe he can save you some needless worry too.

---------- Post added 05-29-2014 at 10:10 PM ----------




awiec said:


> Try looking for pseudo-scorpions too, they take out mites and organic matter as well if you can't get springtails.



These look so awesome!!!

But of course, if you're worried and have the money you could buy them from someone. Just remember to ask if they were CB or not as some dealers just wild catch and resell.


----------



## Elyse (May 29, 2014)

Pseudo-scorpions take out mites?! They _are _awesome looking and I've seen them in my backyard too =) 

Though there is something I just realized that may be a reason not to introduce wild caught insects....In the morning I've seen A LOT of what 'looks' like horsehair worms in the garden....I don't know they are or if they harm tarantulas or roaches.....

...but maybe small critters like the isopods and Pseudo-scorpions aren't vectors for these...the worm/nematode things are about 2-3 inches long...2mm wide....=S


----------



## Anonymity82 (May 29, 2014)

Elyse said:


> Pseudo-scorpions take out mites?! They _are _awesome looking and I've seen them in my backyard too =)
> 
> Though there is something I just realized that may be a reason not to introduce wild caught insects....In the morning I've seen A LOT of what 'looks' like horsehair worms in the garden....I don't know they are or if they harm tarantulas or roaches.....
> 
> ...but maybe small critters like the isopods and Pseudo-scorpions aren't vectors for these...the worm/nematode things are about 2-3 inches long...2mm wide....=S


If you have the money to spend on bought specimens, by all means do so (granted you know the dealer has a cb colony for some time to insure there is none of the viruses, bacteria, mold spores or anything else that creeps in the night introduced into the enclosure). I'm no expert but this guy made a lot of sense. I can't explain it like he would but I would say the main concern I would have is pesticides. 

If you're that worried you could keep some isopods in something separate for a few months and then just use the babies to lessen the risk. Plus, they're pretty fun to have! Just toss in anything biodegradable!


----------



## awiec (May 29, 2014)

Elyse said:


> Pseudo-scorpions take out mites?! They _are _awesome looking and I've seen them in my backyard too =)
> 
> Though there is something I just realized that may be a reason not to introduce wild caught insects....In the morning I've seen A LOT of what 'looks' like horsehair worms in the garden....I don't know they are or if they harm tarantulas or roaches.....
> 
> ...but maybe small critters like the isopods and Pseudo-scorpions aren't vectors for these...the worm/nematode things are about 2-3 inches long...2mm wide....=S


Well you can feel better that you probably don't have grubs then. I think it depends on the nemotode on wheather it will hurt your T, I know they can take out your roaches sometimes. As for pseudos, they are so small that few things hop on them. I have WC ones and really I don't have issues with WC isos or other clean up crews; but its good for you to know the potential risks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Python (May 29, 2014)

How do you go about catching pseudoscorpions? I've only seen one in my lifetime and it was so small I almost wasn't sure what I was looking at. I'd love to get some though


----------



## awiec (May 29, 2014)

Python said:


> How do you go about catching pseudoscorpions? I've only seen one in my lifetime and it was so small I almost wasn't sure what I was looking at. I'd love to get some though


I look in moist leaf litter for certain species, some are actually all around your home and like to eat dead skin and dust mites. They are very beneficial to have as they eat mites that cause allergies and will much on nasty things in your T cages, plus they look awesome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Python (May 29, 2014)

Cool. I'm definitely going to have to invest in some glasses lol


----------



## Anonymity82 (May 29, 2014)

I've talked to some keepers who have actually found predatory mites in their gardens!


----------



## awiec (May 29, 2014)

Python said:


> Cool. I'm definitely going to have to invest in some glasses lol


I take leaf litter and put it on a white canvas/paper/blanket or what have you, as the background allows you to see the little buggers crawling around.


----------



## Elyse (May 30, 2014)

That's a good idea awiec, I think I might try that for finding the little pseudos too =)


----------



## Python (May 30, 2014)

Yeah, I think I'll try to round up a few as well. Thanks


----------



## GSA8 (May 30, 2014)

I started two of my isopod cultures, and my temperate springtail culture from wild caught stock about 5 years ago.  Springtails are virtually everywhere, I collected mine from my compost pile.  The isopods I gathered from a friend's acreage near my home and from my compost pile.  I waited over a year before introducing the isopods and springtails to any of my vivs, to be sure that the animals collected were healthy.  That being said, either collect them and wait for a period to be sure they havent been exposed to pesticide, or just buy them from a dealer online.  I would not run the risk of introducing WC insects into my vivs, is the cost of a $10 culture of isopods and springtails worth endangering your vivarium or its inhabitants?


----------

